# Making beer?



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I figured I'd post it here as this section does contain alcohol.

I've been wanting to brew my own beer or cider for a while now. Yet, it seems difficult.

I recently saw this product online, and was wondering if anyone has ever used it.

Its called "EZ-Caps". The kit comes with bottle caps and yeast and an instruction booklet for making beer and such.

AT HOME WINE BEER MAKING KIT home brewing machine make MEAD ALCOHOL EZ CAPS mr | eBay

Has anyone here tried this? Reviews online have rated it well. 4/5 stars. But I'm looking for I know that has had experience.

Lemme know


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been brewing for a long time now. I like my beer better than what I can buy, usually. That's b/c I brew it for my tastes. Its really a very simple process when you break it all down.

My suggestions:
1. get a basic kit from Austin homebrew supply, midwest, or northern brewing supply. All are very good. Or, even better, go to you local home brew supply store. 
2. Get John Palmer's book How to Brew
3. go to HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community. TONS and TONS of info.

Cider is super easy. Apple juice with no preservatives + yeast = cider.

I don't know about those ez caps you posted. I have never heard anything about them, which makes me suspect.

Good luck.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I had some big problems with tis sentence: "Add our special alcohol-producing yeast"

Special alcohol-producing yeast? It's not like it isb a byproduct of pretty much any yeast, even the one you buy in stores for baking bread can be used to create alcohol.

I would think those EZ-caps goes for the highest ammount of alcohol for the lowest possible prize. Sure, it might be drinkable if you want the% but I would personally stay away from them. On the other hand they were not that expensive so it's ot too big of a loss if it turns out they are crap.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

HugSeal said:


> I had some big problems with tis sentence: "Add our special alcohol-producing yeast"
> 
> Special alcohol-producing yeast? It's not like it isb a byproduct of pretty much any yeast, even the one you buy in stores for baking bread can be used to create alcohol.
> 
> I would think those EZ-caps goes for the highest ammount of alcohol for the lowest possible prize. Sure, it might be drinkable if you want the% but I would personally stay away from them. On the other hand they were not that expensive so *it's ot too big of a loss if it turns out they are crap*.


...unless it screws up you beer... then that's a big loss.

Special alcohol producing yeast. hilarious. Wow where did they find that magic product???


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Old E. said:


> 3. go to HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community. TONS and TONS of info.


Wilson you may want to consider editing that post and removing the link. PM it instead. I'm not sure what the mods will say, but a lot of forums don't like it when you link to other forums out in the open.

To the OP, don't bother with that. Actual brewing is easy enough, don't take stupid short cuts. All you'll end up doing is brewing a ton of crappy beer and be forced to drink it or throw it out and admit that you wasted your money. Get an actual home brewing kit, they cost as little as ~$60, and do it right


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I was on their forum and they have a 30 day money garuntee. They'll pay for return shipping and everything. After looking at that, I stumbled across their recipe for beer:



> Making beer with EZ Caps is easy, fun, and tasty. The advantages of nano-brewing with EZ Caps are that many brewing steps are eliminated. Making beer with EZ Caps is similar to making beer with "Mr Beer" or "The Beer Machine" but since you don't have to buy those creations you save a lot of money.
> 
> The following recipe is for 1 gallon of beer. It requires two 2-liter plastic pop bottles, a funnel, two EZ Caps, and ingredients.
> 
> ...


Do these instructions seem... correct? I wanna pick this up as its cheap, and if I don't like it, I'll get money back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have used these kits they all work great!
Northern Brewer - Beer Recipe Kits : Northern Brewer


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

I believe the EZ-Cap Kit is just a replacement for a carboy and such. I'd still need the extract, hops (if it isnt a hopped extract). It comes with yeast


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

It's sentences like these: "The advantages of nano-brewing with EZ Caps..." that makes me a bit wary.

Belgian monks have been able to brew excellent beer for centuries without needing "nano-technology".

My advice is to get one of those 25-litre barrel with a waterloc at the top which allows for carbon dioxide to leave but won't let air in. In sweden you can get them for around maybe $20 or so.

For a quick, easy way get one of those cans with a suryp in them. The run around 20-30 here. Unsure of the price over there. Add that, water and sugar and you get some driunkable beer in a few weeks time. It's not the best beer I've ever had but it's not bad.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

I may pick these up, as it would simply the process (if it works). Like, I wouldn't need a carboy, and it already has yeast (May use it to make some cidar). And then I can buy some beer yeast and hopped extract and use that to make beer with the other cap.

For people who make beer, do those instructions that I listed look correct?

EDIT: Unfortunately Northern Brewers doesn't ship to Canada 

But I stumbled across this. This. Made in Canada, basically a dry mix. Contains yeast, hops, and and malt. http://www.beermachine.ca/files/beermixes-canadian.html?productid=16136

They reccomend buying their brew thingy. Its $120 bucks. But I believe I could just simply use this with the EZ Cap (which replaces the need for a carboy). Not sure. Maybe someone could tell me. Yet, what confuses me is that; this product says "Just add water". There doesnt appear to be any boiling, priming, etc required. Odd?

I also stumbled across this: http://www.hopdawgs.ca/index.php/kits/partial-mash-kits/brew-bucket-starter-kit/

About the same price. But looks more useful in a sense.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

lyth said:


> I may pick these up, as it would simply the process (if it works). Like, I wouldn't need a carboy, and it already has yeast (May use it to make some cidar). And then I can buy some beer yeast and hopped extract and use that to make beer with the other cap.
> 
> For people who make beer, do those instructions that I listed look correct?
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Just go to morebeer.com. equipment, kits and all good. That piece of crap you are looking at isn't worth the time it takes to unpack it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Seriously man, serving directly from a primary fermentor (as this ill-advised system directs) is a really bad idea. There is a thick layer of scum on the bottom, and around the top edges after fermenting, and you seriously don't want to drink from that. In the least you would need to siphon it carefully to a different container, but if you're going to go to all that trouble, you might as well just use a legit brewing kit. Pouring gently to avoid disturbing that stuff is not going to cut it. It's just a bad idea all around.

By the time you buy this, then an ingredient kit that's going to be screwed, you'll have wasted more money than if you just got a real brew kit.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Seriously man, serving directly from a primary fermentor (as this ill-advised system directs) is a really bad idea. There is a thick layer of scum on the bottom, and around the top edges after fermenting, and you seriously don't want to drink from that. In the least you would need to siphon it carefully to a different container, but if you're going to go to all that trouble, you might as well just use a legit brewing kit. Pouring gently to avoid disturbing that stuff is not going to cut it. It's just a bad idea all around.
> 
> By the time you buy this, then an ingredient kit that's going to be screwed, you'll have wasted more money than if you just got a real brew kit.


*Brain:* Agreed, drinking trub is not recommended by anyone who has a clue...

*Pinky:* Unless you like the taste of soap and onion in your beer...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheesh. If you want to cheap out go get a 25 liter bucket with a sealable lid & an airlock. You have everything you need as a fermenter, just makes bottling a little more complicated. Most beer kits come with the yeast & all instructions included which will make you a drinkable beer at least. As has been said it is the easiest way to start brewing your own. That EZ thing looks like a load of :BS to me as beer making has been around a long time, much like taking your hard earned money for a few cents worth of product has.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

If I was looking at home brewing, I would use Homebrew Heaven for kits and ingredients.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> If I was looking at home brewing, I would use Homebrew Heaven for kits and ingredients.


+1 on Homebrew Heaven - great selection and great service there.

And if you get a bucket, make sure it is a food grade one.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Seriously man, serving directly from a primary fermentor (as this ill-advised system directs) is a really bad idea. There is a thick layer of scum on the bottom, and around the top edges after fermenting, and you seriously don't want to drink from that. In the least you would need to siphon it carefully to a different container, but if you're going to go to all that trouble, you might as well just use a legit brewing kit. Pouring gently to avoid disturbing that stuff is not going to cut it. It's just a bad idea all around.
> 
> By the time you buy this, then an ingredient kit that's going to be screwed, you'll have wasted more money than if you just got a real brew kit.


It won't hurt you, but it sure as hell won't be very good beer. trub is just yeast hulls, live yeast, and hop particles. If I was trying to make something that I actually wanted to drink I would go with the tried and true methods. morebeer is another good company. Look at that kits those bigger brewing supply folks put out and you wont be dissapointed. There is a reason people do things a certain way. Thats my $.02.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with those that recommend the kits from Midwest etc. That's how I started.

My only advice to add advice is to get plenty of the One-Step sanitizer and use it liberally in your whole brew area.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

JMAC said:


> I agree with those that recommend the kits from Midwest etc. That's how I started.
> 
> My only advice to add advice is to get plenty of the One-Step sanitizer and use it liberally in your whole brew area.


Starsan is your best bet.

I used to do secondary fermentation on my brews, but I have dropped that for a longer primary in most cases. 3 to 4 week fermentation leaves a more solid yeast cake, which means less in your final product. I also quit bottling after my first batch. Kegging is the way to go if you are serious about making all of your own beer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 on Starsan! A definite MUST


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> Starsan is your best bet.
> 
> I used to do secondary fermentation on my brews, but I have dropped that for a longer primary in most cases. 3 to 4 week fermentation leaves a more solid yeast cake, which means less in your final product. I also quit bottling after my first batch. Kegging is the way to go if you are serious about making all of your own beer.


^^^This... and ALL of this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

I used sanitizer before that required rinsing, that was a total pain. Especially when it comes to sanitizing bottles, you'll save yourself a lot of effort by using Star San


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I used sanitizer before that required rinsing, that was a total pain. Especially when it comes to sanitizing bottles, you'll save yourself a lot of effort by using Star San


Depending on what I'm cleaning, I still use both. Starsan is a sterilizing agent, not necessarily a cleaner. I clean with PBW, then rinse like a mofo, THEN use the starsan.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> Depending on what I'm cleaning, I still use both. Starsan is a sterilizing agent, not necessarily a cleaner. I clean with PBW, then rinse like a mofo, THEN use the starsan.


Starsan is a sanitizer. It won't sterilize. I just use unscented oxyclean, but pbw is supposed to be great.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Old E. said:


> Starsan is a sanitizer. It won't sterilize. I just use unscented oxyclean, but pbw is supposed to be great.


True, I stand corrected.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I use Austin Homebrew for my stuff. A set of 5 gallon buckets and a couple of airlocks will get you in business. For the ultimate in cheapness, look for a copy of the Alaskan Bootleggers Bible by Leon Kania. Has some good tips on starting cheaply, but still turning out a good product. One thing to consider, when homebrew beer turns out badly, a lot of people give up. Get some decent basic equipment and stay away from the frill stuff, like Mr. Beer, or the other systems. They will rope you in to a set way of doing things, that costs more. With the nano-brewing, you already are buying the DME, you might as well use it all in a full batch. I can't imagine going through the brew process for only a couple of two-liters. A 5 gallon batch will give you two cases and some change. Once you get started, you are going to want to keep a good pipeline coming!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

kbiv said:


> I use Austin Homebrew for my stuff. A set of 5 gallon buckets and a couple of airlocks will get you in business. For the ultimate in cheapness, look for a copy of the Alaskan Bootleggers Bible by Leon Kania. Has some good tips on starting cheaply, but still turning out a good product. One thing to consider, when homebrew beer turns out badly, a lot of people give up. Get some decent basic equipment and stay away from the frill stuff, like Mr. Beer, or the other systems. They will rope you in to a set way of doing things, that costs more. With the nano-brewing, you already are buying the DME, you might as well use it all in a full batch. I can't imagine going through the brew process for only a couple of two-liters. A 5 gallon batch will give you two cases and some change. Once you get started, you are going to want to keep a good pipeline coming!


+1. If you can make instant oatmeal, you can do extract batches without issues. For a simple IPA or something like that, it's really only a few ingredients. Some all grain brewers poop all over extract batches, but trust me, as an all grain brewer myself, you can make some really good beer with extracts. I did extracts for a long time, and produced some really good stuff.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Old Salty said:


> +1. If you can make instant oatmeal, you can do extract batches without issues. For a simple IPA or something like that, it's really only a few ingredients. Some all grain brewers poop all over extract batches, but trust me, as an all grain brewer myself, you can make some really good beer with extracts. I did extracts for a long time, and produced some really good stuff.


You & me both Jeff. I have never taken the step to all grain as I do not see the need. I am satisfied with kits & the results after a little hop & malt fiddling. :thumb:


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> You & me both Jeff. I have never taken the step to all grain as I do not see the need. I am satisfied with kits & the results after a little hop & malt fiddling. :thumb:


I made the jump to all grain really because it just seemed the logical thing to do. I do a see a difference in my beers, but it takes alot longer, and requires much more time and attention to detail. That said, I have no issue with doing some extract batches for some of the higher alcohol varieties just because of the limitations on the size of my equipment. Right now I seem limited at around 9% abv with my all grain setup. I need a bigger cooler!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Old Salty said:


> I made the jump to all grain really because it just seemed the logical thing to do. I do a see a difference in my beers, but it takes alot longer, and requires much more time and attention to detail. That said, I have no issue with doing some extract batches for some of the higher alcohol varieties just because of the limitations on the size of my equipment. Right now I seem limited at around 9% abv with my all grain setup. I need a bigger cooler!!!


Indeed. That there is the exact reason I have not stepped up. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Indeed. That there is the exact reason I have not stepped up. :thumb:


My wife would kill me if I took that jump... more money, more time, more space required... I think she'd throw me out!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> My wife would kill me if I took that jump... more money, more time, more space required... I think she'd throw me out!


That is the truth. Making beer is another very slippery slope. I started out with a spaghetti pot and a couple carboys.....now my garage is filled with carboys, buckets, coolers, kettles, bags of grain, and a 6 keg kegerator. Oh yeah, can't forget the massive deli cooler that houses my bottled stuff and my hops and yeast!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Old Salty said:


> That is the truth. Making beer is another very slippery slope. I started out with a spaghetti pot and a couple carboys.....now my garage is filled with carboys, buckets, coolers, kettles, bags of grain, and a 6 keg kegerator. Oh yeah, can't forget the massive deli cooler that houses my bottled stuff and my hops and yeast!


To much information! *Tashaz covers his eyes in the hope he cannot see post* Dammit! To late. ound:


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> To much information! *Tashaz covers his eyes in the hope he cannot see post* Dammit! To late. ound:


Oh, but I have pictures.......

Brewin! - Imgur


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Old Salty said:


> Oh, but I have pictures.......
> 
> Brewin! - Imgur


Of course I had to look. Bastage! I'm toast if Tash sees this. LOL. Very nice Jeff, I admire your dedication.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> That is the truth. Making beer is another very slippery slope. I started out with a spaghetti pot and a couple carboys.....now my garage is filled with carboys, buckets, coolers, kettles, bags of grain, and a 6 keg kegerator. Oh yeah, can't forget the massive deli cooler that houses my bottled stuff and my hops and yeast!


sounds like my garage! a slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I just bottled a copy of Coopers Best Extra Stout & I must say, after racking for a week I think this is going to be very true to the original. We shall find out in a month or so. :mrgreen::beerchug:










Redback Wheat Beer & a Chocolate Stout in the fermenters at the moment.


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I just bottled a copy of Coopers Best Extra Stout & I must say, after racking for a week I think this is going to be very true to the original. We shall find out in a month or so. :mrgreen::beerchug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I just kegged an American Wheat, and a Tangerine Belgian Strong Ale. The Belgian is over 10%, so I probably should've bottled it to ensure portion control.

Brewing an IPA this week sometime.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

that stout sounds tasty!

i've got a schwarzbier that is in dire need of being kegged... i brewed a belgian last fall Old Salty, first one I've aged with Oak... it's tasty but dangerous!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

android said:


> that stout sounds tasty!
> 
> i've got a schwarzbier that is in dire need of being kegged... i brewed a belgian last fall Old Salty, first one I've aged with Oak... it's tasty but dangerous!


I usually always have a Saison of some sorts on tap, or at least in the making. Great all around beer. How did you age with the oak? Did you use chips?


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

I just want the root beer...


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Machine said:


> I just want the root beer...


Working on that. I'm trying to fix one of my kegs so I can have a dedicated soda keg.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice keep me posted


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Old Salty said:


> How did you age with the oak? Did you use chips?


no, i used cubes. if memory serves, i used the french oak medium toast cubes (1.5 oz/5 gal). put them into secondary for about 5 weeks. tasted it periodically and when it seemed like the character was strong enough, i racked off the cubes into a keg. it's been aging in the keezer for quite a while, just starting to come into its own.

love saisons. i've only done one, gonna have to fire another one up this spring.

i've got a maibock on deck right now, hoping to brew that up tomorrow (been a while since i fired up the equipment). then will probably go my normal american pale ale route after that, that's my go-to for having on tap.


----------

